# smith and wesson body guard .380



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

it came in last week @ mikes gunshop after being on back order for a few weeks. took it to the farm this weekend and performed great. no complaints at all. no failures of any kind. they only got in a few extras and they had the lowest price i found.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks ill tell my wife! Bahahahaba!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

So tell us how it worked and accuracy,ammo you used, recoil, I have heard nothing but good about them. I run the KT P3AT for the size and weight and only need 1 pocket gun but want to hear anyway.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hey joe does the laser come already sighted in? i've wondered about that with these guns.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*s&w body guard*

i shot win fmj 95 grain 

i was at the farm and set up some cans while taking a break from cutting new food plots. not real sure on accuracy from just shooting at a couple cans. the gun felt great unlike some of the other compact 380`s i have shot. 

as far as the laser goes, it seems to be close but i didn`t mess with it much. i am going to take some real targets this weekend and do a little more serious shooting so we will see how accurate i/the gun is.

oh and t-rex, don`t worry about telling your wife about my gun. she likes how all of my "guns" perform.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea she said you had a small caliber though with little to no recoil an she preferred my big caliber!!!!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*your "big" caliber*

yeah i saw your "big" caliber sitting the night stand. thats just sick!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

So any update on the gun? Did they work out the firing pin issue? How many rounds have you put through the gun?

I'm wanting to get one just wanted to make sure the new batch doesn't have any problems.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I had one come in today if anybody is interested.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*firing pin?*



Pierce07 said:


> So any update on the gun? Did they work out the firing pin issue? How many rounds have you put through the gun?
> 
> I'm wanting to get one just wanted to make sure the new batch doesn't have any problems.


 
i am unaware of any firing pin issue. i still havent put a ton of rounds thru it but i have had zero problems with it. i reccomend the gun highly.


----------

